# Canon 70D Indoor photoshoot lighting advice



## Mchedgerphotography (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey there! I have an event coming up that will be held inside! I just bought a TT560 speedlite   flash. Posted above is a sample picture of my cat.

Lens:

 EF 50mm w/ Hoya 52 Filter

Settings:
Manual
ISO- 400

Speedlite Flash set to lower power output

HOW DOES THIS PICTURE LOOK TO YOU? Any advice on what I could fix?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2017)

The photo looks "okay". To me, this looks like direct, straight-ahead, on-camera flash. I would say that the cat looks well-exposed, but possibly the background is not quite as well-exposed.

Perhaps bounced flash (or bounce flash, if you prefer that term) would have improved this?

As far as it goes, one, single photo of a cat is not a good way for me to judge what your flash pictures, as a whole, look like.


----------



## Designer (Oct 25, 2017)

Mchedgerphotography said:


> Hey there! I have an event coming up that will be held inside! I just bought a TT560 speedlite   flash. Posted above is a sample picture of my cat.
> 
> Lens:
> 
> ...


Hi again!

What kind of event?  (just curious)

What is the venue?  (wondering if the ceiling and walls are white or at least a light neutral color)

With the flash right in line with the lens, the light looks flat, which also makes your subject look flat as well.  You should try bouncing the flash off the ceiling or a nearby wall, or even someone's white shirt!  Having the light come in more sideways will help a lot with modeling your subject.

Also; FYI: the category of "settings" should include the shutter speed, and aperture at the least.  The ISO setting is irrelevant, especially to the viewer.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> Mchedgerphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there! I have an event coming up that will be held inside! I just bought a TT560 speedlite   flash. Posted above is a sample picture of my cat.
> ...


I will add to the venue question of color.  Also need to know room size / ceiling heights.


----------



## lance70 (Nov 13, 2017)

If the ceiling is low enough and walls are white that will help a lot by bouncing the flash off the ceiling or wall. For your cat picture it looks good but does look like direct flash...I would try getting the flash off the camera and you will get some really cool pics of your cat.


----------

